
Revealed: divorce software error to hit thousands of settlements - zeristor
http://www.theguardian.com/law/2015/dec/17/revealed-divorce-software-error-to-hit-thousands-of-settlements
======
zeristor
No one thought to check the results, there was no gratitude for the person who
found the bug.

Mention also was not made of software testing.

